# Any good schools in Raleigh, NC?



## campy1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to find a good school in the Raleigh, NC area. My area is the side closer to Cary (Buck Jones, Jones Franklin) There is only one school close to me and it's...sketchy...at best.
The schools I've liked are either way too far away or don't coincide with my schedule. The schools I liked were RDU Wing Chun and Triangle Kung Fu Arnis academy. Both great schools, but ones too far and the other starts class while I'm still at work.
Anyway, I was just hoping to hear from some people about your experience, if any, in this area.

Thanks!

EDIT: I guess I should mention I'm looking for a good workout and an interesting style such as Kung Fu or Wing Chun but these aren't requirements.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2010)

campy1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to find a good school in the Raleigh, NC area. My area is the side closer to Cary (Buck Jones, Jones Franklin) There is only one school close to me and it's...sketchy...at best.
> The schools I've liked are either way too far away or don't coincide with my schedule. The schools I liked were RDU Wing Chun and Triangle Kung Fu Arnis academy. Both great schools, but ones too far and the other starts class while I'm still at work.
> ...



I'm familiar with Triangle Kung Fu and was going to recommend them. Perhaps Guro Harold will have a recommendation.


----------



## VNoble21532 (Aug 15, 2010)

Try Triangle Tang Soo Do. web- triangletangsoodo.com


----------



## J Ellis (Aug 16, 2010)

You might try Mr. Parson's school, Triangle Kenpo. He teaches Chinese Kenpo and is not only a great instructor, he has a great core group of guys that train with him.

Joel


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 16, 2010)

campy1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to find a good school in the Raleigh, NC area. My area is the side closer to Cary (Buck Jones, Jones Franklin) There is only one school close to me and it's...sketchy...at best.
> The schools I've liked are either way too far away or don't coincide with my schedule. The schools I liked were RDU Wing Chun and Triangle Kung Fu Arnis academy. Both great schools, but ones too far and the other starts class while I'm still at work.
> ...


Hi,

I definitely would recommend trying Triangle Kung Fu Academy. I trained there for 5 years (driving from Greensboro to RTP to Raleigh, back to Greensboro five days a week). I received black belts in Kung fu and Modern Arnis there.

Heard good things about the Raleigh Wing Chung school as well as one of my FCS-Kali students trains there.

Also, one of my FCS-Kali Black Belts, Manong Rich Monforti (http://www.4kickbox.com/staff.html), will be starting to teach BJJ and FCS-Kali starting in Oct or so in the Cary area.

Take care,

Guro Harold


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2010)

J Ellis said:


> You might try Mr. Parson's school, Triangle Kenpo. He teaches Chinese Kenpo and is not only a great instructor, he has a great core group of guys that train with him.
> 
> Joel



I would also recommend Triangle Kenpo.    I have family in Raleigh and sit in with them for a class when I go for a visit.     Good luck on your journey!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 18, 2010)

Carol said:


> I would also recommend Triangle Kenpo. I have family in Raleigh and sit in with them for a class when I go for a visit.  Good luck on your journey!


 
Joel and Carol both stole my recommendation.  Bill Parsons is an excellent instructor.  His website is www.trianglekenpo.com

Good luck!


----------

